# Fretless guitar solo



## fretless (Jul 3, 2009)

Just a short solo on my fretless guitar.
Let me know what you think.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRKqzkL3LVk


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

very nice sir!

jazzy!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet.. what are you using for a pick?


----------



## fretless (Jul 3, 2009)

When I play fretless, I use a Dunlop Stubby 3mm


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

That's some smooth pickin, Patrick...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

very cool! i like the sound of that guitar also


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Great chops! Nice tone too. Jazz on sir :rockon2:


----------



## fretless (Jul 3, 2009)

Thx guys. Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## gagibson (Jul 15, 2009)

That would be the first time I've seen anyone play a fretless guitar and I was not dissappointed


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

My gosh I just watched some of your other videos too and your jazz type solos are veeeeeeery impressive. Great feel and groove. Are you a pro musician or is this just a very serious hobby for you?


----------



## fretless (Jul 3, 2009)

LoL.
I'm very flattered, but no, I'm not a pro. I'm what you'd call a basement guitarist...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fretless said:


> LoL.
> I'm very flattered, but no, I'm not a pro. I'm what you'd call a basement guitarist...


I'm what you'd call a *fretless* basement guitarist...


----------



## fretless (Jul 3, 2009)

LoL.
The fretless guitar is kind of a gadget in my guitar playing, nothing more. To tell you the truth, as long as you are not trying to play chords, it's not that different from a egular guitar...


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

nice tone and chops, the Stubby 3 mm is a great choice to compliment this tone.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice playing. I can dig it.

Have played fretless bass for many years and tinker with violin, but didn't play fretless guitar until I pulled the frets from a Telecaster. It was pretty good, though I left the first 5 frets in so that some chording was easier. I eventually dealt the Tele with a replacement neck so the one I pulled frets from is still hanging in my shop waiting for an opportunity. I loved the sound, though some compression and gain helped the singlecoils.

This is what I'd like, http://www.godinguitars.com/godinglissentarp.htm after having tried one at Steve's in Toronto.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fretless (Jul 3, 2009)

Mooh said:


> This is what I'd like, http://www.godinguitars.com/godinglissentarp.htm after having tried one at Steve's in Toronto.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Wow, didn't even know this one existed. Found a few videos on youtube, but they all are people playing oriental music, meaning that they are not trying to have the tone that interest me in the fretless.
I guess I'll have to wait to actually try one to know if I like it or not.

Thanks for letting me know this exists !!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

fretless said:


> Thanks for letting me know this exists !!!


You're welcome!

Steve's had it hanging high above reach, unplayed, untuned, dusty and ignored. I wanked for long enough to know I wanted it, but sort of quasi-classical and jazz is what came off my hands. Fun.

If one came up for a decent price...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Very interesting. I dont know much about fretless guitars. For some reason it reminds me of some of the music from the movie Blade Runner.


----------



## fretless (Jul 3, 2009)

Indeed, one of blade runner's track sounds as if it was played on a fretless. Can't remember which one though...


----------

